# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Xin master cam x9

## nguyenhuuhieucnck

Các bác có chỗ nào tải CAM X9 chia sẻ cho em với. tìm mãi mà toàn link ko có *****  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

